# Cuyahoga River



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

We put the canoes in the river a few miles north of 303, and paddled down stream throwing around the rapala and rat-l-trap. My uncle was hell bent on the pike in that river. I just wanted to catch anything really. Everyone was using a floating rapala, and I was the only one using a small silver rat-l-trap. I ended up with 2- smallmouth, 1- perch and 1- bluegill. My cousin Zack had one smallmouth. Everyone else skunked, so I'm glad I stuck with that lure. Only got a couple picks. Watch out for the trees, I got stuck on them about a dozen times. It was so annoying. Gonna hit up Berlin today instead. 

Cheers






























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

I meant to post this in Northeast reports, posted in the wrong area. Admin, please move if you could. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

At least you caught something. I had similar results floating south of Kent last month. The fishing is tough when the water is low and clear. I had my best results on a rebel craw crankbait. It doesn't get snagged as must as your lure. Beetle spins work also. I had my best luck where there was deeper water and a little cover next to the banks. The mid-channel pools were too shallow to hold fish in most places.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

If your rapalas don't have three hooks there to small. Don't be shy the smallies and pike will both eat them


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

On the main river I fish , nothing and I mean nothing beats a rebel weecraw,there is just something about the action. If your not ticking the bottom occasionally you are doing it wrong. the past two trips have produced over 100 fish, including 6 smallies over 17 , largest was 19.5 and three pike from 20 to 35.5 inches. I used to use rattle traps and rapala but after switching to the craws I've never looked back. If I use anything else it's a spinner.


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

fritoking said:


> On the main river I fish , nothing and I mean nothing beats a rebel weecraw,there is just something about the action. If your not ticking the bottom occasionally you are doing it wrong. the past two trips have produced over 100 fish, including 6 smallies over 17 , largest was 19.5 and three pike from 20 to 35.5 inches. I used to use rattle traps and rapala but after switching to the craws I've never looked back. If I use anything else it's a spinner.


With the water level low and with all that grass, I'd think a Texas rigged worm, or a weed less craw would slay those smallies hiding out in there. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

The river I fish isn't terribly low , and no grass to speak of. Just lots of big boulders and ledges and the typical logjams.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

when we start a float, there are typically 2 canoes and 4 fishermen ( sometimes 3 and 6) so we all try to start with a different bait/presentation etc. We have tried jigs( twister tails and tube ), spinners ( in line and bass spinners) , varieties of crank baits, and while each one catches fish , the craws just out perform all , and catch the largest smallies to boot. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not dissing other baits or techniques, it's just that I have fished this river since the early 90s and the craws are just the unquestionable top producing lure. Just ordered 14 new ones last week.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Frito I'm buying A couple you talked me into it


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Gotworms said:


> Frito I'm buying A couple you talked me into it


I like the " ditch brown " and " Moss green" . I usually use the 2 " that dives 3-5 feet. There is a " deepcraw" that goes to ten, but I find it unnecessary in the rivers I fish. I did buy some cabelas brand knock offs, they work,but I had to change the split rings on them to get them to dive right and have proper action. It was a weird rectangular one and I replaced it with round.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's a beauty from last trip.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

My uncle always used them in the 90s guess I let technology and other people talk me into other baits. Just got away from them for some reason. Without a real explanation I guess. Kinda like a floating jig head I'm sure walleye still eat them


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I usually take 2 rods...one with the craws and one I can change out to try other baits


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

White flukes with a weighted hook should be on the other rod once in a while. You need one more with a pumpkin seed tube Texas style


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Or just keep on doin what you are doin cuz that is a nice river fish for sure congrats. Not everyday you get one of those


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, I'm ordering some wee craws. I try to keep it simple on kayak trip and throw twister tails. I just hate losing new lures in the trees, but I'm going to give em a try


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I've tried some tube jigs, but when I fish in Florida I use 3 " white berkley gulp "swimming mullet" in the jug......kill the snook and trout on them.....but haven't tried them here on the rivers.Should work tho, it's just a curl tail grub.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

wolfenstein said:


> Ok, I'm ordering some wee craws. I try to keep it simple on kayak trip and throw twister tails. I just hate losing new lures in the trees, but I'm going to give em a try


 Losing them in trees? In the water or along the bank ?


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

In water. Seems like every time I try new lures they're breaking off! That's why I usually try to throw cheap stuff. I've had luck for pike with walmart 1$ spinner baits


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

What line to you use ? Knots strong and proper ? Occasionally I'll snag on the wee craws , but just paddle over and 9 times out of ten they come free


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wee craw on 8lb line. 2nd favorite river smallie bait. 

Rod 2 should always have a Ned Rig. Google it if you dont know. 

I love the Wee Craw, but it don't have anything on the Ned Rig!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Ned rig is great but in the upper hoga it will have you practicing your knots. Lots of bottom structure


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

mas5588 said:


> Wee craw on 8lb line. 2nd favorite river smallie bait.
> 
> Rod 2 should always have a Ned Rig. Google it if you dont know.
> 
> I love the Wee Craw, but it don't have anything on the Ned Rig!


Nice! I might have to try it for some spotties back in SoCal inside the harbor. 

http://www.zmanfishing.com/cms/nedrig.html

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

+1 on the rebel craw. Get the 2-3" long one. The really small ones are hard to cast and don't retrieve well, especially in current. Get on that matches the color of the crayfish in the river. I get the brown ones only for the Hoga. I just picked up the one with the bigger lip to dive deeper, but haven't tried it yet. It thought it would be good for a stop n go retrieve. For a crankbait, it doesn't snag up too much. If you think you're close to a snag, just stop reeling and let it float above the log. 

The only time a rebel craw has not worked for me is mid-day in the summer. That's when the crayfish are least active. I do better on a jig and twister tail then. That way I could drop the jig into the holes the smallies are hiding in. 

Never had much luck with a rebel craw on a lake. Don't know why as I've cast it around rocky structure multiple times.


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

bdawg said:


> +1 on the rebel craw. Get the 2-3" long one. The really small ones are hard to cast and don't retrieve well, especially in current. Get on that matches the color of the crayfish in the river. I get the brown ones only for the Hoga. I just picked up the one with the bigger lip to dive deeper, but haven't tried it yet. It thought it would be good for a stop n go retrieve. For a crankbait, it doesn't snag up too much. If you think you're close to a snag, just stop reeling and let it float above the log.
> 
> The only time a rebel craw has not worked for me is mid-day in the summer. That's when the crayfish are least active. I do better on a jig and twister tail then. That way I could drop the jig into the holes the smallies are hiding in.
> 
> Never had much luck with a rebel craw on a lake. Don't know why as I've cast it around rocky structure multiple times.


We pulled all the smallies out of the grass on the river. I heard that's where the pike hide out at too. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The section of river I usually fish doesn't have any grass. Just big rocks and fast water. Never caught a pike from this section despite multiple tries with live creek chubs. I've caught pike in other sections of the river in pools with logs. I'm sure they would hold in grass too if it were there.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

bdawg said:


> The section of river I usually fish doesn't have any grass. Just big rocks and fast water. Never caught a pike from this section despite multiple tries with live creek chubs. I've caught pike in other sections of the river in pools with logs. I'm sure they would hold in grass too if it were there.


 they will hold anywhere the current isn't too swift....but, deep holes are best, especially if a feeder creek enters it.caught this one in a nice,boulder filled deep hole ( about 6 feet)


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

fritoking said:


> they will hold anywhere the current isn't too swift....but, deep holes are best, especially if a feeder creek enters it.caught this one in a nice,boulder filled deep hole ( about 6 feet)
> View attachment 217016


Oh wow! Nice

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

And yes, it was on a wee craw.....


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

wolfenstein said:


> Ok, I'm ordering some wee craws. I try to keep it simple on kayak trip and throw twister tails. I just hate losing new lures in the trees, but I'm going to give em a try


I think I'm going to order some to send them to my brother and cousin in Ohio. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

fritoking said:


> they will hold anywhere the current isn't too swift....but, deep holes are best, especially if a feeder creek enters it.caught this one in a nice,boulder filled deep hole ( about 6 feet)
> View attachment 217016


Nice Pike! When I used to fish for pike a lot, there was a feeder creek that was a honey hole of mine right where it entered the main river.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

bdawg said:


> Nice Pike! When I used to fish for pike a lot, there was a feeder creek that was a honey hole of mine right where it entered the main river.


Thanks, it's my personal best. I don't actually FISH for them, but we usually pick up a few each float.


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

fritoking said:


> Thanks, it's my personal best. I don't actually FISH for them, but we usually pick up a few each float.


Nice! When I went, that's what my uncle was focused on catching. I didn't care, I just wanted to catch anything. 

Next time I come back to visit Ohio I'm definitely going to use those rebel craws!! Hopefully the river will be higher too. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fished north of 303 today. Caught 7 and lost 7 small smallmouth. Used the Rebel crawdad today. I also agree that is the lure to use in the river. Didn't see another fisherman!


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

MOBIL4 said:


> Fished north of 303 today. Caught 7 and lost 7 small smallmouth. Used the Rebel crawdad today. I also agree that is the lure to use in the river. Didn't see another fisherman!


Awesome! Definitely need to get a few then. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

MOBIL4 said:


> Fished north of 303 today. Caught 7 and lost 7 small smallmouth. Used the Rebel crawdad today. I also agree that is the lure to use in the river. Didn't see another fisherman!


I'll swap out that back hook with a good quality treble one size bigger than factory. Didn't look or feel like it impeded the action, but definitely helped with boating fish.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

mas5588 said:


> I'll swap out that back hook with a good quality treble one size bigger than factory. Didn't look or feel like it impeded the action, but definitely helped with boating fish.


That's a good idea. I'm going to do that!


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Wednesday 7 am hit the cuyahoga for all day adventure. Armed with a handful of wee craws plus a small case of assorted lures. We launched the 10 ft pelican bass raider at berchart park in mantua and action on 3 rd cast (weecraw) a 28" pike about 2 cast later my son lands a good smallie !


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

We caught a lot of and had a blast. Thanks for the weecraw tip Frito it really was as you described


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Narwhal said:


> We caught a lot of and had a blast. Thanks for the weecraw tip Frito it really was as you described


Nice fish! Ironically, my brother text me earlier today and said he found those lures at Walmart









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Get the one on the bottom, right side. It's the most natural looking one, especially for the Cuyahoga River. Don't get the small ones. They don't cast well and tend to get tangled in the line more and don't work in any kind of current. Even the 6" smallies will hit the bigger lure. They will hit it hard too!!!

Narwhal, those are some nice fish! I gotta fish up north there sometime!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

bdawg said:


> Get the one on the bottom, right side. It's the most natural looking one, especially for the Cuyahoga River. Don't get the small ones. They don't cast well and tend to get tangled in the line more and don't work in any kind of current. Even the 6" smallies will hit the bigger lure. They will hit it hard too!!!
> 
> Narwhal, those are some nice fish! I gotta fish up north there sometime!


Agreed on the small size. I see a lot of guys recommending the little ones, but unless you're using a UL rod they're tough to cast. I throw mine on a 6' Light power Loomis IMX (CR721). Absolutely perfect. Also, I feel the hooks are too small on the Teeny Wee Craw. Heck, I think the regular Wee Craw benefits from swapping out the rear hook with a good treble one size bigger.

As for color, also agree, but I don't think it matters much. I caught the heck out of fish on the really dark brown (almost black) with the red back. Lost that one to a Pike and starting using the lighter brown with the orange-ish belly. Also caught a ton of fish. Then lost that one and all I had left was one in chartreuse. Guess what? I whacked 'em on that too.

I wish Rebel would make them without rattles. I think on little parts of the river (like where I fish) sometimes the rattles are too loud. But I'm not a fish, so what do I know?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

mas5588 said:


> Agreed on the small size. I see a lot of guys recommending the little ones, but unless you're using a UL rod they're tough to cast. I throw mine on a 6' Light power Loomis IMX (CR721). Absolutely perfect. Also, I feel the hooks are too small on the Teeny Wee Craw. Heck, I think the regular Wee Craw benefits from swapping out the rear hook with a good treble one size bigger.
> 
> As for color, also agree, but I don't think it matters much. I caught the heck out of fish on the really dark brown (almost black) with the red back. Lost that one to a Pike and starting using the lighter brown with the orange-ish belly. Also caught a ton of fish. Then lost that one and all I had left was one in chartreuse. Guess what? I whacked 'em on that too.
> 
> I wish Rebel would make them without rattles. I think on little parts of the river (like where I fish) sometimes the rattles are too loud. But I'm not a fish, so what do I know?


The dark brown would be my 2nd choice. Probably better contrast if the water is a little murky. With clear water conditions, I'd stick with the natural brown color.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Narwhal said:


> Wednesday 7 am hit the cuyahoga for all day adventure. Armed with a handful of wee craws plus a small case of assorted lures. We launched the 10 ft pelican bass raider at berchart park in mantua and action on 3 rd cast (weecraw) a 28" pike about 2 cast later my son lands a good smallie !
> View attachment 218259
> View attachment 218261


Nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Catch n release as usual







We used the little wee craws and lost some fish , I would like to change rear hook also. But I switched to a Renosky shallow diving crank bait in the after noon and landed more pike - I was suprised by the number of perch in that river caught more than I been catching on Erie


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

In 2 weeks we are going to float from Hiram to mantua- eventually I would like to have floated the whole river


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Narwhal said:


> In 2 weeks we are going to float from Hiram to mantua- eventually I would like to have floated the whole river


Which stretch of the river has produced the most for you if you don't mind me asking? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never fished it, but my girlfriend and I may have to. Any suggestions where to put in and pull out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Caught a dandy smallie in the Akron area today. A little lunch break getaway from the desk. May now have E Coli, but it was worth it.

I'm thinking about hitting the river on Saturday morning if anyone else wants to join. I think I'll put in at the 303/Price Rd ramp and paddle up a little way and fish my way back down. On the water about 6 and off by 9 or so. A couple other options, but that's what sounds good right now. 

Green Mohawk canoe


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Our first time fishing that part of cuyahoga We have fished from 82 bridge in brecksville all the way to Harvard bridge in Cleveland - many years. But yesterday we put in at berchart park in mantua , perfect location and good parking and the fishing was good whole way to 303 streetsboro. We only took one vehicle and had my cousin who lives in streetsboro give us ride to our vehicle. Our next trip will be putting in at camp hi area in Hiram and end at berchart park mantua - probably take 2 vehicles around mid September. We like to call off work and go fishing midweek to avoid crowds. Yesterday we didn't see any one at all til close to 303 - a couple guys on yaks getting rained on like us. We like fishing from this little boat


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> Which stretch of the river has produced the most for you if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hard to say on best area to fish , caught all the way down river but the last mile was a little shallow and didn't produce the best for us


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Narwhal said:


> View attachment 218303
> Our first time fishing that part of cuyahoga We have fished from 82 bridge in brecksville all the way to Harvard bridge in Cleveland - many years. But yesterday we put in at berchart park in mantua , perfect location and good parking and the fishing was good whole way to 303 streetsboro. We only took one vehicle and had my cousin who lives in streetsboro give us ride to our vehicle. Our next trip will be putting in at camp hi area in Hiram and end at berchart park mantua - probably take 2 vehicles around mid September. We like to call off work and go fishing midweek to avoid crowds. Yesterday we didn't see any one at all til close to 303 - a couple guys on yaks getting rained on like us. We like fishing from this little boat


I used to live 50 yards from the river right off 303, and I never saw anyone on the river before, so I don't think you'd have to worry about crowds....hopefully. I'll have to ask my uncle where we launched, all I know it was in Mantua. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> I used to live 50 yards from the river right off 303, and I never saw anyone on the river before, so I don't think you'd have to worry about crowds....hopefully. I'll have to ask my uncle where we launched, all I know it was in Mantua.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I've fished that stretch north of 303 a few times and never seen another soul.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I was starting to think that an upper Cuyahoga channel cat was nonexistent but low and behold I caught a chupacabra!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> Wednesday 7 am hit the cuyahoga for all day adventure. Armed with a handful of wee craws plus a small case of assorted lures. We launched the 10 ft pelican bass raider at berchart park in mantua and action on 3 rd cast (weecraw) a 28" pike about 2 cast later my son lands a good smallie !
> View attachment 218259
> View attachment 218261


This section of River North of 303 is it a float down trip only or can you paddle back upstream to the park in Mantua ? Want to check it out next day off i get but will be solo so wanted to make sure I could get back to where I started..


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> This section of River North of 303 is it a float down trip only or can you paddle back upstream to the park in Mantua ? Want to check it out next day off i get but will be solo so wanted to make sure I could get back to where I started..


I guess it ain't flowing too hard to paddle upstream. Especially if you have the energy for that. I rather drink a couple beers, chill out and get more casts in rather than paddling 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> I guess it ain't flowing too hard to paddle upstream. Especially if you have the energy for that. I rather drink a couple beers, chill out and get more casts in rather than paddling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm a soloist and put in at the 303 launch occasionally. Frequently of late. I paddle up to about a quarter mile north of the Coit Rd bridge. There are a few riffles (turnpike bridge, Coit Rd bridge) that are tough to get past if the Hiram USGS station is reporting much more than 100cfs. I think it'd be A LOT of work to go upstream all the way to Mantua. Fishing is AWFUL in that area, I'd probably avoid it altogether of I were you...


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

I think 4 or 5 miles is all you need for all day fishing trip 12 hrs. We avg. about a half mile per hour thoroughly fishing all the way. Coit road is where we should of stopped , coit to 303 really wasn't the greatest for us that day. This Thursday we are going for Rd. 2. Preferably Hiram to mantua. I'm not sure where to put in at 6:30 am and close parking spot in Hiram


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Round 2 today upper hoga Hiram to mantua. The river was a little muddy but fish was hitting decent today. Boated a few pike and about ten smallie and I lost possible pb smallie in down tree. Fun day on the river with my oldest son. 31inch pike was a bit camera shy


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> View attachment 219313
> Round 2 today upper hoga Hiram to mantua. The river was a little muddy but fish was hitting decent today. Boated a few pike and about ten smallie and I lost possible pb smallie in down tree. Fun day on the river with my oldest son. 31inch pike was a bit camera shy
> View attachment 219314


Nice , i take it you found a decent place to launch in Hiram?


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Frito King. Wee craw dominated today. Tried to out fish it with other hardware but it was no contest


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

150 yds north of camp hi is a good launch/ park spot.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Narwhal said:


> 150 yds north of camp hi is a good launch/ park spot.


Thanks for the info, going to try and get out there early next week...


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Narwhal said:


> Thanks Frito King. Wee craw dominated today. Tried to out fish it with other hardware but it was no contest


Great to hear and glad I could give a little worthwhile advice!


----------



## Bouncer (Sep 16, 2016)

wolfenstein said:


> Ok, I'm ordering some wee craws. I try to keep it simple on kayak trip and throw twister tails. I just hate losing new lures in the trees, but I'm going to give em a try


Back in the river's glory days in its most productive stretch-from Waterworks to the Falls downtown, those Rebel Crawdads in chartreuse with the orange belly, and with the longer lip, caught more fish than anything. Saw two guys win a bass tournament down there, they had 4 three pounders that day...so sad that that stretch is now essentially a fishless ditch...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The rebel craw usually does! I really need to hit that section of river! I fished the Big Darby Creek west of Columbus yesterday. Threw the craw the majority of the time, but only got one hit! Saw real crawfish everywhere. I think the water was too low to fish that section. I was a pretty river though! Lost the lure and tried to buy a replacement at Cabela's, but they were sold out of the color I wanted!


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

sgtsilbaugh said:


> I used to live 50 yards from the river right off 303, and I never saw anyone on the river before, so I don't think you'd have to worry about crowds....hopefully. I'll have to ask my uncle where we launched, all I know it was in Mantua.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That was pre internet.


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

My brother got his first pike in the river this past Sunday, but looks like he was using a floating rapala. He went and got some rebel craws, but I guess he fished the rapala instead. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Tried my favorite spot toinght...bank fishing. Got three nice gills, three bullheads and a dink perch before dark. Only had about three beers to fish before dark =1hr ish?


----------



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

I just recently started fly fishing the hoga now i try to go out as much as i can. i actually never get skunked and theres some good size bass and pike in there too.


----------

